# Blog on Japanese knives by a friend/customer of ours



## JBroida (Jul 16, 2016)

Really nice blog on Japanese knives by a friend and customer of ours, Eien Hunter-Ishikawa. He's a professional musician, specializing in Japanese percussion instruments (taiko, etc.). We met when he was in LA performing some years ago, and it seems he has steadily gotten more and more into Japanese knives. You can check the blog out here:
http://www.eienhunterishikawa.com/blog/interview-jon-broida-knives


----------



## larrybard (Jul 16, 2016)

Interesting. And perhaps a bit of excessive modesty on your part by not mentioning that it includes an interview of you, his "knife guru."


----------



## JBroida (Jul 16, 2016)

thats why its here in my subsection 

Plus, at least 1/2 of it is him talking about his journey into japanese knives. You guys should also check out his music... pretty cool stuff.


----------

